# Crohn's Diary



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Crohn's Diary*














View in iTunesPrice: FREEategory: Healthcare & FitnessReleased: Jan 06, 2010Version: 1.01.0Size: 0.4 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: Centocor Ortho Biotech Inc.© Centocor Ortho Biotech Inc. 2009.Rated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 2.2.1 or later*Description*Doctors know that Crohn's disease is not caused by stress or sensitivity to certain foods or food products. However, both can aggravate symptoms in some people. The more you know about how Crohn's disease affects you, the more you can do to help manage your Crohn's disease symptoms.Use this diary to track your symptoms for several weeks. Look for patterns in your diet and lifestyle that may be aggravating your Crohn's disease symptoms, and try to avoid those in the future.This diary will also help you discuss your Crohn's disease with your doctor. He or she can review your results and work with you to help reduce the amount and severity of your flare-ups.Features:- Track daily symptoms including bowel movements, stomach pain, and stress.- Record daily diet.- View history of selected diet and symptoms on a chart.


----------

